# Is white speedball white ink any good?



## esteban2401 (Nov 16, 2014)

I tried printing with white ink speedball, and i cured it, but the end result of the printed ink int he shirt looks very cheap. I did not have that problem with the black ink speedball. When I compare the two inks, the black ink int he speedball jar looks and feels more liquid and smooth than the white. Is there a better kind? Is this a problem with all colors in speedball ink with the exception of black? Thank you for the help


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

You don't want to use waterbase ink to print white on dark (though maybe some of the waterbase guys will disagree with me...) Plastisol is the way to achieve an opaque white print, but you need a flash cure unit. If you don't have one, you might get decent results with a Nazdar ink that I've used in the past called Permaflex. It's solvent based and designed to air dry.


----------



## esteban2401 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you so much!!!! This helps a lot


----------



## esteban2401 (Nov 16, 2014)

Neil, will it work to cure a plastisol white ink with a heat gun?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

esteban2401 said:


> Neil, will it work to cure a plastisol white ink with a heat gun?


You can do it, but flashing will be a little tricky because you can't let it get too hot and fully cure. I'd do it with the heat gun in one hand and a laser thermometer in the other so you can constantly monitor it.

If you're going to be printing plastisol ink, you really ought to invest a couple of hundred dollars on a flash unit. It will pay for itself within a few days.


----------

